# Which rod to choose



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I am looking at getting a middle price ranged 7' sp rod. The choice has come down to the a pfluger trion one piece 3-6kg line medium action or a wilson live fibre one piece 3-6kg medium action.

I have a smaller trion and love it just wondering if anyone uses or has used the wilson, recommendations :?:

They are both in the 100 to 150 price range

Cheers Dave


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Dave

I had a trion that I snaped ( no fault of the rod ). It was a very good vaue rod. Fuji Alconite components and nice action. Sometimes the wilsons don't always have fuji parts and its hard to say not knowing the models. 
Personaly I'd go the Trion.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

If you're buying the rod for Forster and light fishing around your way I'd go for a 1-3kg model.

Too many around to say what's good. At the lower end the Berkley Dropshots have a good reputation. I had a Squidgy spin but found it too stiff. I really like my 6' Daiwa Heartland and Daiwa replaced the top half without problem after I broke it. So I bought another Daiwa rod. Also have a Strudwick Softbodz - beaut rod but they are very fragile.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks Anthony, yeah i really like the little the trion i have now, it works the lures very well.

Ken its a second esturary rod to complement my 6', so i can have one loaded with a sx or popper etc and one with a sp of sorts. Will probably troll in the channel with them to they should handle a small snapper or salmon don't know about a kingie or jew thou :wink:

Cheers Dave


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Not regularly advertised but some tackle stores stock the Daiwa procaster V - fuji alconite guides and IM7 graphite - should be in that price range. If it isnt then they're probably charging too much.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys, decide to go with the pfluger outfit,
A 7' graphite spin rod, fast taper, medium action, 3-6 kg line, and a pfluger president spinning reel 6730 5.2:1 ratio 7 bearings. All for under $200 from mo's.

Cheers Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good choice Dave , love the pflueger gear , mate thats a pretty good price , considering its a president reel


----------



## Roo (Apr 2, 2007)

The Pflueger trion rods are an underated option I reckon. I've got a 7' 4-7 kg baitcaster that seems to be able to pull well beyond its specs yet can cast a light lure with relative ease. I'm impressed with them. Another option is the good old shimano rack raider 6'8" and 3-5kg yet it will cast superlight plastics pretty easily and also handle a 15gm metal slug to toss at tuna and mackerel(up here anyway). not a very fast taper though, so can feel a little sloppy to some.
your onto a good combo anyway so good luck with it.
Cheers, Roo.


----------

